# Paradise CC and MAJESTICS KC



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Come celebrate Paradise's 18th year and MAJESTICS KC's 5th year Anniversary's
in Kansas city MO. With an end of summer SLAM show/picnic/bikini car wash/and hop off.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Aug 28 2008, 02:58 AM~11456300
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Come on out aron it's gonna be a good time.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

i wanna run the car wash :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

Why don't you show us real riders how you dooz it and pay for all the drinks :biggrin: ..... 1 gallon ought to do it for me, either remy,crown,jack or jaeger.


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 28 2008, 01:48 AM~11458576
> *i wanna run the car wash :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Aug 28 2008, 04:36 PM~11460291
> *Why don't you show us real riders how you dooz it and pay for all the drinks :biggrin: ..... 1 gallon ought to do it for me, either remy,crown,jack or jaeger.
> *


Why don't you ballers show us working folk and bring all the drink. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 27 2008, 10:13 PM~11456979
> *Come on out aron it's gonna be a good time.
> *


will be there for sure homie


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 28 2008, 02:48 AM~11458576
> *i wanna run the car wash :biggrin:
> *


run not work the car wash right :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

TTT..... BACK TO BACK WEEK-ENDS IN MY 2ND HOME........K.C. LONA & SONS CLASS OF 1992 :thumbsup: YOU KNOOOOOOOWWW!!!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 28 2008, 01:48 AM~11458576
> *i wanna run the car wash :biggrin:
> *


your're gona need an assistant :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 28 2008, 03:48 AM~11458576
> *i wanna run the car wash :biggrin:
> *


...in a bikini? :roflmao: get them tips fool.


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Aug 29 2008, 02:42 PM~11469659
> *TTT..... BACK TO BACK WEEK-ENDS IN MY 2ND HOME........K.C. LONA & SONS CLASS OF 1992  :thumbsup: YOU KNOOOOOOOWWW!!!
> *


you know it.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG+Aug 29 2008, 08:42 AM~11469659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*O G IN THE LAB WITH IT......  *


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

we will be their


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 29 2008, 08:28 PM~11474707
> *we will be their
> *


x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Roll'n DVD's well be there filming so lets show the world how K.C. does it.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

im gonna come check it out.. be a great way to celebrate my birthday..lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Sep 1 2008, 06:59 PM~11489922
> *im gonna come check it out.. be a great way to celebrate my birthday..lol
> *


I'll have a drink with ya. :biggrin: Happy early birthday. :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 1 2008, 02:17 PM~11490030
> *I'll have a drink with ya. :biggrin: Happy early birthday. :biggrin:
> *


right on..  .. i'm just glad this show is close to my house.. 




man have you guys seen nick lately? i havent talked to him in a year or soon.. fool changes his number like he changes clothes


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 29 2008, 10:24 PM~11473536
> *O G IN THE LAB WITH IT......
> 
> 
> ...


I hear stl is coming in deep,see you guys there. :biggrin:


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

chris,
i am going to get a new shirt for you.
:biggrin:
chris


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

O'SHIT!!!! K.C. IS DOIN IT RIGHT THIS YEAR!!!! cant wait to see how many shows will pop up next year.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Sep 2 2008, 05:47 PM~11497451
> *O'SHIT!!!! K.C. IS DOIN IT RIGHT THIS YEAR!!!! cant wait to see how many shows will pop up next year.
> *


well you have to get them appoved before you can plan them. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

finally more shows in kc like 3 in two months ill be at all of them :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Heres what you can expect at our show.








































































[/quote]


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I'll be there if my Truspokes are done.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 3 2008, 02:24 PM~11505673
> *I'll be there if my Truspokes are done.
> *


 :thumbsup: alot from arkansas are coming up. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

This will be there. And ROLL'N will be filming


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Sep 2 2008, 10:19 AM~11497190
> *chris,
> i am going  to get a new shirt for you.
> :biggrin:
> ...


2XL PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## OG Veterano (Sep 4, 2008)

What time does the show begin? Will there be trophies or will cash money only be given to the hoppers?


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG Veterano_@Sep 4 2008, 12:55 AM~11510584
> *What time does the show begin? Will there be trophies or will cash money only be given to the hoppers?
> *


10:00am we will open the park,yes there will be trophies,and money for the hopp.Will post the classes up soon,and the money for the hopp classes.


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wicked One_@Sep 4 2008, 01:50 PM~11515067
> *:biggrin:
> *


Holla we could use some judges for the show if you would like to help out. :biggrin:


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 4 2008, 05:03 PM~11515906
> *Holla we could use some judges for the show if you would like to help out. :biggrin:
> *


no problem.anytime.


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2008, 11:31 PM~11513026
> *10:00am we will open the park,yes there will be trophies,and money for the hopp.Will post the classes up soon,and the money for the hopp classes.
> *


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Sep 5 2008, 03:10 AM~11524359
> *
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

sounds like its gonna be a good show


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 6 2008, 03:26 AM~11531194
> *sounds like its gonna be a good show
> *


It is. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

GOODTIMES will be there fo sho. looks like im rollin to KC back to back!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 6 2008, 05:51 AM~11532651
> *GOODTIMES will be there fo sho. looks like im rollin to KC back to back!
> *


Or just stay all week and party. :biggrin: 
:biggrin: Can't wait to see the set-up. :biggrin:Holla at your colorado chapter and let them know about it.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 5 2008, 11:56 PM~11532701
> *Or just stay all week and party. :biggrin:
> :biggrin: Can't wait to see the set-up. :biggrin:Holla at your colorado chapter and let them know about it.
> *


trunk is far from being done. hopefully i get some time gathered up to work on it before the show.


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

LOW 4 LIFE CC will be there "4" sure.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 5 2008, 09:26 PM~11531194
> *sounds like its gonna be a good show
> *


you wanna try and roll back to back weekends? hit me up..i'm trying to work it where i can.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 6 2008, 12:46 PM~11534683
> *you wanna try and roll back to back weekends? hit me up..i'm trying to work it where i can.
> *


thinking about it..it would be worth it for sure


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Sep 6 2008, 11:46 AM~11534683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 6 2008, 04:45 PM~11534397
> *LOW 4 LIFE CC will be there "4" sure.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 6 2008, 05:49 PM~11536483
> *DO it.
> *


tryin..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 7 2008, 12:01 PM~11540143
> *tryin..
> *


man, same here, would love to make it up to this show and hoptoberfest. why i gotta b such a busy mofo..


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 7 2008, 06:51 PM~11540401
> *man, same here, would love to make it up to this show and hoptoberfest. why i gotta b such a busy mofo..
> *


 :biggrin: Hope you can work it out homie it's gonna be a good one.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 7 2008, 01:51 PM~11540401
> *man, same here, would love to make it up to this show and hoptoberfest. why i gotta b such a busy mofo..
> *


if you can do it man hit me up...i think the guys here in springfield are going to do it to....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 8 2008, 04:21 AM~11544274
> *if you can do it man hit me up...i think the guys here in springfield are going to do it to....
> *


And i thankyou. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 8 2008, 01:08 AM~11545247
> *And i thankyou. :biggrin:
> *



no problem man...i want to put together a show down here in springfield...i was thinking about getting together with the guys here in town and seeing what we can do...maybe something late October early November before it gets cold so we dont interfere with any other shows.....maybe you guys could come and make stand for us down here :cheesy:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 8 2008, 08:43 AM~11546623
> *no problem man...i want to put together a show down here in springfield...i was thinking about getting together with the guys here in town and seeing what we can do...maybe something late October early November before it gets cold so we dont interfere with any other shows.....maybe you guys could come and make stand for us down here :cheesy:
> *


Yeah this town needs it.


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 2 2008, 09:04 AM~11496272
> *I hear stl is coming in deep,see you guys there. :biggrin:
> *


314 will be there!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Sep 8 2008, 06:50 PM~11551185
> *Yeah this town needs it.
> *


do i know you ? are you with Forgotten Dreams?


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 8 2008, 06:26 PM~11551531
> *do i know you ? are you with Forgotten Dreams?
> *


Yeah its Sanchez.....I was talking to you at 220 and I was at taco bell the next day.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Sep 9 2008, 08:29 AM~11556257
> *Yeah its Sanchez.....I was talking to you at 220 and I was at taco bell the next day.
> *


oh ok cool ... i need to talk with Antwan about getting a show together for us down here and maybe we can get the kc guys to come down


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok KC im going to put together this show/picnic here in Springfield...im going to start a thread...i need to input on dates that would work best for everyone
i want to make this work as easy as possible
im trying to give it atleast 2 weeks after the super show to give anyone time to relax that went....
im thinking either Nov 1st or 2nd or Nov 8th or 9th
if you guys were to come what dates would work for you
I want to get it all set before this show on the 28th so i can get some flyers made up to bring up with me

let me know pm me or post on here any input

show / picnic / HOP???? in springfield mo ?? :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok guys heres the thread for now

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11565879

also im not trying to jack this thread...just figured this would be the best to advertise because people see this that want to go to KC shows


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm getting alot of calls from out of town looks like this show is gonna be good.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 10 2008, 02:28 AM~11562509
> *Ok KC im going to put together this show/picnic here in Springfield...im going to start a thread...i need to input on dates that would work best for everyone
> i want to make this work as easy as possible
> im trying to give it atleast 2 weeks after the super show to give anyone time to relax that went....
> ...


Like i told you bro,you know how we do it,i'll be there if you put this on. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2008, 03:48 PM~11568692
> *Like i told you bro,you know how we do it,i'll be there if you put this on. :biggrin:
> *



sounds good man :biggrin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2008, 03:46 PM~11568673
> *I'm getting alot of calls from out of town looks like this show is gonna be good.
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Sep 11 2008, 05:06 AM~11574349
> *:yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

SORRY TO SAY BUT BLACK SUNDAY IS CANCELED DUE TO ALL THE RAIN EXPECTED IN ST.LOUIS THIS WEEK-END......IT WILL BE RE-SCHEDULE IN OCTOBER.......80% CHANCE ALL THE DAMN WEEK-END!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 11 2008, 02:52 PM~11575071
> *SORRY TO SAY BUT BLACK SUNDAY IS CANCELED DUE TO ALL THE RAIN EXPECTED IN ST.LOUIS THIS WEEK-END......IT WILL BE RE-SCHEDULE IN OCTOBER.......80% CHANCE ALL THE DAMN WEEK-END!!!!!!!!
> *


That sucks man we've been working all week for it. :angry: Oh well lets do it agian next month,but before that lets make our show a big ass event. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Come celebrate Paradise's 18th year and MAJESTICS KC's 5th year Anniversary's
in Kansas city MO. With an end of summer SLAM show/picnic/bikini car wash/and hop off.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 11 2008, 02:57 PM~11577306
> *That sucks man we've been working all week for it. :angry: Oh well lets do it agian next month,but before that lets make our show a big ass event. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Come celebrate Paradise's 18th year and MAJESTICS KC's 5th year Anniversary's
> in Kansas city MO. With an end of summer SLAM show/picnic/bikini car wash/and hop off.
> ...



combine black sunday with this show... :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 11 2008, 09:02 PM~11577904
> *combine black sunday with this show... :0
> *


Now thats a good idea chris can you get out of the drag race thing?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by that1guy_@Sep 12 2008, 01:20 AM~11580097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

This is going to be a great show!!!! fo sho....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Sep 13 2008, 04:47 PM~11594130
> *This is going to be a great show!!!! fo sho....
> *



yes it will
:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 11 2008, 07:57 PM~11577306
> *That sucks man we've been working all week for it. :angry: Oh well lets do it agian next month,but before that lets make our show a big ass event. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Come celebrate Paradise's 18th year and MAJESTICS KC's 5th year Anniversary's
> in Kansas city MO. With an end of summer SLAM show/picnic/bikini car wash/and hop off.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Do it big or don't do it thats how we roll from cars to shows. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2008, 01:13 PM~11599282
> *Do it big or don't do it thats how we roll from cars to shows. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2008, 02:13 PM~11599282
> *Do it big or don't do it thats how we roll from cars to shows. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



awesome man congrats again  

i need to get with you while in KC to talk about putting my trunk over the top :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok guys i got the name, date and time...exact location is still pending..will have more this week on it...

Midwest LoDown
Sunday November 2nd 
9AM to whenever everyone wants to leave

Show & Hop (if anyone wants to) Cruise after the show

still working on all the final details...

So everyone who wants to come Plan on Sunday November the 2nd 9AM!

Lets do it



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=430550


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 15 2008, 04:15 AM~11603051
> *
> *


Yo spank one of your members called about the show but when i called back i got no answer,so do me a favor and let all your guys know about it.Thanks man.


ALSO we have a spot for a pre-party for sat night. i'll be posting that up once it's finalized.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

we got the location on the show here in Springfield for those who are coming

Silver Springs Park
1100 N Hampton Ave Springfield MO 

http://maps.yahoo.com/map?q1=1100+N+Hampto...field%20MO%20US


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

how many of the Majestics are coming? 

If your coming please post in the thread to let others know you will be there :biggrin: 

Fabian said hes coming...so who is rolling with him?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry11601650


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 15 2008, 06:35 PM~11606818
> *how many of the Majestics are coming?
> 
> If your coming please post in the thread to let others know you will be there :biggrin:
> ...


Lets get our show done with first. :biggrin: How many are you rolling up with. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2008, 03:06 PM~11607609
> *Lets get our show done with first. :biggrin: How many are you rolling up with. :biggrin:
> *


of course..just looking for some support to show people this show wont be a joke :biggrin: ...were coming for sure...i got the day off...were coming to KC back to back weekends to support your show and Hoptoberfest 

5-15 cars hopefully everyone rolls up


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

BLACK SUNDAY RE-SCHEDULE 17,18,"19"


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 16 2008, 01:55 PM~11614480
> *BLACK SUNDAY RE-SCHEDULE 17,18,"19"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Come celebrate Paradise's 18th year and MAJESTICS KC's 5th year Anniversary's
in Kansas city MO. With an end of summer SLAM show/picnic/bikini car wash/and hop off.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Sep 14 2008, 10:11 PM~11600242
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks see you all at the show.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OG Veterano (Sep 4, 2008)

Show is less then two weeks away! For us out of towners... any more info? Gates open at 10a for reg... when does the show start? Classes? Hop start? Trophies? Car show over? 

Peace


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Ok here is some hotel/pre- party info.

The Cresent Hotel(which is only 5 minutes from the park for the show) will have rooms for anyone attending the show for 50.00 dollars a night,single queen or double beds.Tell them you are in town for the sept. slam car show with MAJESTICS AND PARADISE car clubs and they will honer that price.I saw the rooms they are pretty good for that price just like a comfort inn or something like that.there is also more then enough room for trailers.There is a nightclub in the lobby where we will have a pre-party for the show,it's Joshua's nightclub and there is a 5 dollar cover fee but free for ladies untill 11:00.Majestics and paradise will be there to welcome the out of towners.the cover charge is what the club charges we make nothing from it.It has a dj, dance floor and full bar.

Here is the address/and number 5701 Longview Road,kansascity MO. 64137 (816)765-4100
website for hotel www.CrescentHotelKCsouth.com

If you have any problems getting this price just call Me at 816 591-0549


As for the show classes; Hop has 4 classes single street and double street/back bumper lock up of under 35 inches.

single radical and double radical/which back bumper lock up is 35 inches or above.

there is 1st and 2nd place trophies in all classes and money for all hopp classes.

60's and older lowriders
70's lowriders
80's lowriders
90's and newer lowriders
truck/suv
80's and older bigwheel class
81's and newer big wheel class
hotrod
subcompact cars

there is 1st and 2nd in all classes/no money.

Show starts at 11:00 but most register by 1:00pm to be in the show but any one can bring there car and hang out,but there will be seperate parking for these.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2008, 08:34 PM~11639606
> *Ok here is some hotel/pre- party info.
> 
> The Cresent Hotel(which is only 5 minutes from the park for the show) will have rooms for anyone attending the show for 50.00 dollars a night,single queen or double beds.Tell them you are in town for the sept. slam car show with MAJESTICS AND PARADISE car clubs and they will honer that price.I saw the rooms they are pretty good for that price just like a comfort inn or something like that.there is also more then enough room for trailers.There is a nightclub in the lobby where we will have a pre-party for the show,it's Joshua's nightclub and there is a 5 dollar cover fee but free for ladies untill 11:00.Majestics and paradise will be there to welcome the out of towners.the cover charge is what the club charges we make nothing from it.It has a dj, dance floor and full bar.
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 19 2008, 02:51 AM~11639791
> *
> *


Hope to see you there homie.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11645466
> *
> *


Yo allen did you see that gay dude posting up his gay porn on our flyer.Funny everyone is worried about our show. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Sep 21 2008, 07:47 PM~11657900
> *ttt
> *


less then a week hope everyone is ready.and I hope evevyone don't let the bullshit from SOme hater stop you from coming.


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

YOU BETTER HAVE THE DRINKS READY MOTHER FUCKER...AND I MEAN A T 8AM


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 19 2008, 01:55 PM~11645730
> *Yo allen did you see that gay dude posting up his gay porn on our flyer.Funny everyone is worried about our show. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck this bitches.... :angry: the will never learn.....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 22 2008, 02:53 PM~11666529
> *fuck this bitches....  :angry: the will never learn.....
> *


whats up Allen..


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

week to go cant wait hope its big


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 22 2008, 02:32 PM~11667019
> *whats up Allen..
> *


WUZ UP MAVERICK......


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

we are going to have a tow truck their all day and if any one needs help from out of town feel free to call tino 816-916-7032 or fabien 816-591-0549
if any one has herd any negative rumors concerning the hotel its completly renovated well light motel with nice clean rooms , and kc majestics members will be staying their the night before the show . 
you know how we do it we dont sleep :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

Is it sunday yet? This show is going to be of the hook, regardless of what any Bitch Ass Haters are saying. :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG Veterano (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Sep 22 2008, 04:06 PM~11668014
> *we are going to have a tow truck their all day and if any one needs help from out of town feel free to call tino 816-916-7032 or fabien 816-591-0549
> if any one has herd any negative rumors concerning the hotel its completly renovated well light motel with nice clean rooms , and kc majestics members will be staying their the night before the show .
> you know how we do it we dont sleep :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


how much to tow from out of town... Topeka? Lawrence?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG Veterano_@Sep 23 2008, 01:16 AM~11669382
> *how much to tow from out of town... Topeka? Lawrence?
> *


whats ur # ill have homeboy call you


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Sep 22 2008, 07:50 PM~11665859
> *YOU BETTER HAVE THE DRINKS READY MOTHER FUCKER...AND I MEAN A T 8AM
> *


come to the are pre party sat night and I'll get your first round. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2008, 09:29 PM~11671200
> *come to the are pre party sat night and I'll get your first round. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

THE FLYER AND MYSPACE IS BULLSHIT FUKIN KC NEEDS TO COME TOGETHER AND QUIT PLAYN GAMES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AINT GONNA STOP ME FROM COMIN I LOVE LOWRIDIN THATS ALL THAT MATTRS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

YOU KNOW THE SAD THING IS SOME PEOPLE TALK SO MUCH SHIT ABOUT SO MANY PEOPLE THEY DON'T EVEN KNOW WHO THEIR ENEMIES ARE ANYMORE.

FOR THE LAST TIME DOWN 4 LIFE HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT FLYER. STRAIGHT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOMEONE ELSE HAS JUST THROWN FUEL ON A FIRE AND IT IS GETTING OUTTA CONTROL. YOU CAN BLAME ANYONE BUT I GUARENTEE WHEN YOU FIND OUT IT WILL NOT BE ANY MEMBERS OF DOWN 4 LIFE OR MYSELF.
THERE IS NO WAY ANY OF US WOULD BE STUPID ENOUGH TO TALK THAT MUCH SHIT ON A CAR CLUB LIKE MAJESTICS OR PARADISE. THERE IS WAY MORE RESPECT THEN THAT.


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Sep 23 2008, 02:08 PM~11677068
> *THE FLYER AND MYSPACE IS BULLSHIT FUKIN KC NEEDS TO COME TOGETHER AND QUIT PLAYN GAMES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AINT GONNA STOP ME FROM COMIN I LOVE LOWRIDIN THATS ALL THAT MATTRS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WELL YOU NEED TO TALK TO YOUR HOMEBOYS..... :angry:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 23 2008, 05:03 PM~11677725
> *WELL YOU NEED TO TALK TO YOUR HOMEBOYS..... :angry:
> *


YOU NEED TO TALK TO HEATH. IT WAS NOT DOWN 4 LIFE. DUDE FESSED UP. :angry:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 23 2008, 05:03 PM~11677725
> *WELL YOU NEED TO TALK TO YOUR HOMEBOYS..... :angry:
> *


WHOEVER DID IT THATS THERE PROBLEM THEY NEED TO LIVE UP TO THIER ACTIONS ....MAN UP IM NOT NOBODYS DADDY !! LIKE I SAID BEFORE I LOVE LOWRIDIN THATS WHY ILL BE AT A GOOD SHOW SUNDAY FOR KANSAS CITY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

DUDE HAS FESSED UP.]

HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH DOWN 4 LIFE OR ANYONE IN THE SCENE.

JUST AN OUTSIDER WHO DAN HAPPENED TO HAVE DONE SOME WORK FOR, THATS IT.


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 23 2008, 03:36 PM~11678015
> *DUDE HAS FESSED UP.]
> 
> HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH DOWN 4 LIFE OR ANYONE IN THE SCENE.
> ...


SO THIS GUY HATES THE CLUB JUST CUZ DAN THIS SOME WORK......WHAT DID DAN BRAIN WASH HIM OR ARE THEY FUCKEN LOVERS NOW........PLEASE :angry: I STILL THINK HIS BEHIND THIS SHIT.......


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 23 2008, 04:51 PM~11678103
> *SO THIS GUY HATES THE CLUB JUST CUZ DAN THIS SOME WORK......WHAT DID DAN BRAIN WASH HIM OR ARE THEY FUCKEN LOVERS NOW........PLEASE   :angry: I STILL THINK HIS BEHIND THIS SHIT.......
> *


He just doesn't like Fabian. Everyone can agree He took it way too far. Allen you know none of us have ever said anything about another club.


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 23 2008, 03:53 PM~11678121
> *He just doesn't like Fabian. Everyone can agree He took it way too far. Allen you know none of us have ever said anything about another club.
> *


why cant he fess up on here he can start shit but he cant fess to every one


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

THE GUY ISN'T EVEN A PART OF THE SCENE, HE JUST HAD DAN DO SOME WORK BECAUSE HE WANTED A LOWRIDER. I THINK SOMETHING WAS SAID AT ZACHS SHOW AND HE GOT PISSED, HE NEVER EVEN WAS ON THIS SITE UNTIL THEN.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 23 2008, 05:51 PM~11678103
> *SO THIS GUY HATES THE CLUB JUST CUZ DAN THIS SOME WORK......WHAT DID DAN BRAIN WASH HIM OR ARE THEY FUCKEN LOVERS NOW........PLEASE  :angry: I STILL THINK HIS BEHIND THIS SHIT.......
> *


JUST ANOTHER CASE OF FABIENS MOUTH. PROBABLY HAD MORE TO DO WITH HIS HATER WAYS BECAUSE DAN DID THE WORK, 

AS USUAL

NEVER BEEF BETWEEN ANYONE ELSE, ALWAYS FABIEN :uh: 

SO THINK WHAT YOU WANT TO THINK BUT YOUR WRONG

MAKING FALSE AQUSATIONS ARE ONLY MAKING THINGS WORSE, TRUST ME

THERE IS MORE THAN PETTY SHIT TALKING GOING ON RIGHT NOW AND IT IS GETTING OUT OF HAND QUICK. I KNOW I AM NOT READY TO DIE OR GO TO JAIL OVER THIS SHIT BUT IT SOME OTHER PEOPLE ARE


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 23 2008, 03:53 PM~11678121
> *He just doesn't like Fabian. Everyone can agree He took it way too far. Allen you know none of us have ever said anything about another club.
> *


YOU KNOW ONE OF THIS DAYS SOMEBODY IS GOING TO GET HURT OVER SOME OF THIS BULLSHIT BCUZ DAN OR THIS FUCKEN BITCH IS TRYING TO BE FUNNY WHATS NEXT GETTING BLASTED ON....


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 23 2008, 04:34 PM~11678470
> *JUST ANOTHER CASE OF FABIENS MOUTH. PROBABLY HAD MORE TO DO WITH HIS HATER WAYS BECAUSE DAN DID THE WORK,
> 
> AS USUAL
> ...


DUDE JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP.....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 23 2008, 05:41 PM~11678525
> *YOU KNOW ONE OF THIS DAYS SOMEBODY IS GOING TO GET HURT OVER SOME OF THIS BULLSHIT BCUZ DAN OR THIS FUCKEN BITCH IS  TRYING TO BE FUNNY WHATS NEXT GETTING BLASTED ON....
> *


It's just as much Fabians fault as anybody elses. If you guys think you are never wrong it will never get any better. It's just cars and you guys are taking them way too serious. Relax, winter is almost here and everyone can calm down.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

Fuck who ever did the gay flyer, fuck who ever knew about it. Regardless if u are in a car club or not. When the smoke clears and we know exactly who was in on this shit, u all better watch your fucking back. U all put us out their like this , u all crossed the line. Fuck every body who knew anything about this shit. So Fuck all u *******. If any body has something to say about this, say it to my fucking face.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 23 2008, 06:41 PM~11678525
> *YOU KNOW ONE OF THIS DAYS SOMEBODY IS GOING TO GET HURT OVER SOME OF THIS BULLSHIT BCUZ DAN OR THIS FUCKEN BITCH IS  TRYING TO BE FUNNY WHATS NEXT GETTING BLASTED ON....
> *



I didn't do shit so you can stop fucking saying I did. I don't lie about shit. 
A car I worked on for a customer was getting trash talked on here by Fabian after the wild west show (you know he was).....basically because I worked on the car that makes Fabian hate it. Well I guess there was a little revenge from the owner that had nothing to do with me. 

Everyone needs to drop this shit....cuz it going too far with all the accusations and false statements.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

its funny how you guys went from knowing nothing to knowing all about it .i think you guys need to CHANGE UR NAME TO MOST HATED B/C U JUST GRADUATED TO HAVE EVERY MAJESTICS MEMBER IN THE COUNTRY HATE YOU . once again you dug your own grave and showed your true colors .


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

btw for anyone thinking of coming in from out of town the weathers going to be great , we have a tow truck lined up if you have trouble getting here . we have a bar and motel rooms ,........ that acttually want us their . rolln vidieos will be tapeing and dont forget about the bikini car wash . looking forward to see everyone !


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

MAN YOU ALL ARE TAKING THIS SHIT TO ANOTHER LEVEL. I DONT SIDE WITH NO ONE, BUT I HAD PLANNED ON TAKING MY KIDS TO THIS SHOW AND HOPTOBERFEST BUT IF THERE IS GOING TO BE SOME PROBLEMS THEN FUCK IT I GUESS THEY WILL HAVE TO MISS THEM. I WILL BE THERE LIKE I SAID I WOULD TO SUPPORT THE SCENE AND IF ANYONE HAS AN ISSUE WITH ME OR MY CLUB MEMBERS WE CAN SETTLE IT THEN, LIKE MEN AND NOT ARGUE ON THIS STUPID FUCKING COMPUTER.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 23 2008, 10:19 PM~11682589
> *btw for anyone thinking of coming in from out of town the weathers going to be great , we have a tow truck lined up if you have trouble getting here . we have a bar and motel rooms ,........ that acttually want us their . rolln vidieos will be tapeing and dont forget about the bikini car wash . looking forward to see everyone !
> *


THE STREETS IS TALKIN' .........SOME PEOPLE ARE SAYING IF ITS GONA BE ALL DISS DRAMA. THEY MIGHT NOT WASTE THEIR TIME COMING OUT......WHEN WE COME OUT TO KICK IT WITT YALL WE ALWAYS HAVE FUN......BUT I DON'T KNOW WHATS GOING ON WITT ALL DISS :dunno: ""I'M LOOKIN' FOWARD TO THIS WEEK-END TO KICK IT WIT DFL, THE BIG "M" SOUTH SIDE CREW, GOODTIMES, CUTMAN :biggrin: THE LONA'S ECT.......LETS GET A GRIP FELLAS BEFORE IT TURNS UGLY .........CLEAN UP YOU GOT COMPANY ON THE WAY :thumbsup: JUST MY 2 (((((((PEACE)))))))


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 24 2008, 09:07 AM~11684211
> *THE STREETS IS TALKIN' .........SOME PEOPLE ARE SAYING IF ITS GONA BE ALL DISS DRAMA. THEY MIGHT NOT WASTE THEIR TIME COMING OUT......WHEN WE COME OUT TO KICK IT WITT YALL WE ALWAYS HAVE FUN......BUT I DON'T KNOW WHATS GOING ON WITT ALL DISS :dunno: ""I'M LOOKIN' FOWARD TO THIS WEEK-END TO KICK IT WIT DFL, THE BIG "M" SOUTH SIDE CREW, GOODTIMES, CUTMAN :biggrin: THE LONA'S ECT.......LETS GET A GRIP FELLAS BEFORE IT TURNS UGLY .........CLEAN UP YOU GOT COMPANY ON THE WAY :thumbsup: JUST MY 2 (((((((PEACE)))))))
> *


I agree...EXACTLY what im feeling....im so tore between not coming because all this i want to go to both...money is tight and would be easier to come to one....but i want to support both shows....this is all getting out of hand....we need to stop the shit talking...the show season is almost over (Last show November 2nd, springfield Mo :biggrin: ) its going to be another long winter....you guys will have plenty of time indoors to talk shit come winter...so either drop it totally or save it for later....Sunday is coming quick....then its countdown to Hoptoberfest...........lets make it happen.....


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

Their wont be any drama at eather show all you guys should come out bring tha fam and have a good time I know theirs a lot of bs on the computer but no one wonts that stuf at shows or around familes. Our kids and laides will be their so come out and chill have some drinks and just enjoy yourselfs :thumbsup:


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Sep 24 2008, 06:55 PM~11686015
> *Their wont be any drama at eather show all you guys should come out bring tha fam and have a good time I know theirs a lot of bs on the computer but no one wonts that stuf at shows or around familes. Our kids and laides will be their so come out and chill have some drinks and just enjoy yourselfs :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Sep 24 2008, 10:55 AM~11686015
> *Their wont be any drama at eather show all you guys should come out bring tha fam and have a good time I know theirs a lot of bs on the computer but no one wonts that stuf at shows or around familes. Our kids and laides will be their so come out and chill have some drinks and just enjoy yourselfs :thumbsup:
> *


agreed 100%


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Sep 24 2008, 11:55 AM~11686015
> *Their wont be any drama at eather show all you guys should come out bring tha fam and have a good time I know theirs a lot of bs on the computer but no one wonts that stuf at shows or around familes. Our kids and laides will be their so come out and chill have some drinks and just enjoy yourselfs :thumbsup:
> *


TTT FOR A GOOD ASS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

TRUST ME WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD TIME THIS WEEKEND.... :biggrin:


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

Please everyone stop talking shit about Majestics Paradise and Down 4 Life or Hoptoberfest, everybody involved is setting down to clear the air and move on with the future of the KC cars scene. 
If you have nothing to do with any of these groups or events please stay the fuck out of it!
DOWN 4 LIFE!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

EVERY BODY IN KC GO TO ---LOWRIDER GENERAL----- LETS SEE IF WE CAN MAKE THIS WORK


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 24 2008, 03:58 PM~11688302
> *EVERY BODY IN KC  GO TO ---LOWRIDER GENERAL----- LETS SEE IF WE CAN MAKE THIS WORK
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432214


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Sep 24 2008, 12:55 PM~11686015
> *Their wont be any drama at eather show all you guys should come out bring tha fam and have a good time I know theirs a lot of bs on the computer but no one wonts that stuf at shows or around familes. Our kids and laides will be their so come out and chill have some drinks and just enjoy yourselfs :thumbsup:
> *


I CAN GET WITH THAT. ITS JUST ALOT OF COMPUTER BS. THINGS ARE GETTING WORKED OUT.

I AM SUPPORTING MAJESTICS/PARADISE CAR SHOW.


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

I JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT I AM SUPPORTING MAJESTICS/ PARADISE'S SHOW. I PLAN ON ATTENDING WITH MY LITTLE GIRL AND AM PLANNING ON BRINGING MY CADDI EVEN THOUGH IT NEEDS SOME WORK. I CAN GUARENTEE YOU MIKE AND AARHON, SHIT WILL GET WORKED OUT. PLEASE ATTEND THIS SHOW AND COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. I AM STAKING MY REPUTATION ,MY SHOW THAT EVERYONE HAS GOOD INTINTIONS IN THEIR HEARTS AND WILL MAKE THIS SHOW A GREAT ONE. 

THANKS TO PARADISE FOR THEIR HARD WORK ON THIS SHOW, AND MAJESTICS FOR THEIRS. THESE TWO CLUBS DESERVE TO BE TREATED WITH THE UTMOST RESPECT AND I KNOW DEEP DOWN THEY HAVE THAT FROM ME AND THOSE AROUND ME, DIFFERANCES ASIDE.

SEE EVERYONE SUNDAY AND DON'T FORGET TO BRING FRIENDS AND LOVE ONES. IT WILL BE ONE FOR THE YEAR NOT TO MISS''

AND DON'T FORGET ABOUT HOPTOBERFEST OCT. 5


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

...........................


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

See y'all dudes on sunday sunday sunday..... :wave:


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 25 2008, 09:06 AM~11695168
> *See y'all dudes on sunday sunday sunday..... :wave:
> *


dont forget about saturday night..... :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 25 2008, 05:34 PM~11699081
> *dont forget about saturday night..... :biggrin:
> *


get them drinks cold... :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT FOR K.C.

SEE EVERYONE SUNDAY


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 25 2008, 06:03 PM~11699340
> *get them drinks cold...  :biggrin:
> *


ZACH I GOT US A COOLER FULL OF 40'S FOR SUNDAY


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 25 2008, 04:03 PM~11699340
> *get them drinks cold...  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 25 2008, 04:03 PM~11699340
> *get them drinks cold...  :biggrin:
> *


from the fridge to the cooler the only way to go 
:biggrin:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Zach, this is Big mike. Did you get that shirt done that I left you at the wildwest show down. 3xl champs white with welcome to kansas city duck mother fucker. If you did bring it to the show.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Sep 26 2008, 08:08 AM~11704586
> *Hey Zach, this is Big mike. Did you get that shirt done that I left you at the wildwest show down. 3xl champs white with welcome to kansas city duck mother fucker. If you did bring it to the show.
> *


Yep, I'll bring that mug with me


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

the first motel is now booked up,
here are some others nearby:

baymont inn
816-822-7000

roadway inn
816-331-0300

hurry, if you need help give fabian a call 816-591-0549


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 26 2008, 09:45 AM~11705429
> *the first motel is now booked up,
> here are some others nearby:
> 
> ...


I called at 11:45am, Baymont and Roadway are both booked. I was told the NASCAR event and the football game are making rooms hard to find...not to mention this show.

I'll keep looking, if I find something I'll post it. 

Nothing like waiting until last minute :cheesy:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

more.............

Best Value Inn
11801 Blue Ridge
KC, MO
816-765-1888
Double $65.00 + tax
Only two rooms available

Courtyard South
550 E 105th St
KC, MO
816-941-3333
2 Queen beds $119.00 

Super 8 South East
6101 E 87th
KC, MO 
816-765-6300
$89.00 + tax
Only two rooms available -wouldn't suggest this one

Settle Inn - Overland Park
4401 W 107th
Overland Park, KS
913-381-5700
Single room w/queen $99.99 + tax

Ameri Suites
5001 W 110th St
Overland Park, KS
913-491-9002
1 King or 2 Dbl. $129.00 + tax

Homestead
5401 W 110th St.
Overland Park, KS
913-661-7111
1 Queen $79.99 + tax
Only one room available


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm almost home after being gone for a week,and their was drama while i was gone so you see it's not all me. :biggrin: LOL nah on the real we are gonna sit down and see what we can do about the shit between us.this shit needs to end and like raymound said if you aren't DFL or MAJESTICS or PARADISE you really don't have anything to do with it so just stay out of it.Show should be good so i hope everyone makes it out.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 26 2008, 06:25 PM~11709657
> *I'm almost home after being gone for a week,and their was drama while i was gone so you see it's not all me. :biggrin: LOL nah on the real we are gonna sit down and see what we can do about the shit between us.this shit needs to end and like raymound said if you aren't DFL or MAJESTICS or PARADISE you really don't have anything to do with it so just stay out of it.Show should be good so i hope everyone makes it out.
> *


you get my pm ?


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

PEOPLE DONT FORGET ABOUT THE PRE-PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT....  :nicoderm:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Sep 27 2008, 12:53 AM~11710173
> *you get my pm ?
> *


Yah don't trip.wish you could have made it.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 26 2008, 07:36 PM~11710462
> *PEOPLE DONT FORGET ABOUT THE PRE-PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT....   :nicoderm:
> *


is anybody invited to come hang out at the hotel?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 27 2008, 06:37 AM~11713164
> *Yah don't trip.wish you could have made it.
> *


i know man me to... there are a few guys from here coming though...and i know next week there rolling to Hoptoberfest like 10 + (more if this other crew rolls up with us) so well see you next week....my dam mouth feels like someone is punching me over and over...shit sucks.....

the car is 90% up to par so it looks like ill be able to make it next week ...ill get with you then about my ideas for my trunk


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Can't wait to see the pics..................


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks like were heading up tomorrow morning. not positive on how many were bringing :angry: . were having a few complications but we will be there for sure.


----------



## Malibuzack (Sep 24, 2003)

We all togethter now. Majestics, Down 4 Life & Paradise Showin Soliderity for the big show tomorrow. Come out and see!!!
For all party goers we plan to meet at joshua's off of 71 hwy at 8:30 p.m and move the party to Paddy O'quiglys on Woods Chapel.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzack_@Sep 27 2008, 05:41 PM~11715634
> *We all togethter now.  Majestics, Down 4 Life & Paradise Showin Soliderity for the big show tomorrow. Come out and see!!!
> For all party goers we plan to meet at joshua's off of 71 hwy at 8:30 p.m and move the party to Paddy O'quiglys on Woods Chapel.
> 
> ...



TTT FOR K.C.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

good luck tomorrow everyone wish we could have been there, but i am sure you guys will have fun without us


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzack_@Sep 27 2008, 05:41 PM~11715634
> *We all togethter now.  Majestics, Down 4 Life & Paradise Showin Soliderity for the big show tomorrow. Come out and see!!!
> For all party goers we plan to meet at joshua's off of 71 hwy at 8:30 p.m and move the party to Paddy O'quiglys on Woods Chapel.
> 
> ...


fuckin pussies...this is bullshit...Dan or Fabian call me I got something to tell ya'll that the other people said..it's fucked up and you guys should not be cool... :angry:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

well I'm waking up right now to get ready to come to this picnic... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUMP THIS UP FOR THE KC CREWS ! 


Just got home from stopping by a nice group is building up , some good music , and no beef , everything is cool with people so if you have the time and in the area swing on by and kick it , eat something , and enjoy the show !


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks to all of K.C. for putting on a great show.
EVERYONE REPRESENTED WELL

see everyone next weekend. HOPTOBERFEST II
OCTOBER 5
2008


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

America :biggrin: 

well today was a good day in K.C 

hope all the out of towners make it home O.K 

Majestics and Paradise threw a great show 

and it was really nice see all the people we talk to every day on LIL

hope to see every one next sunay and please bring more drinks 

love ya Billy


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 28 2008, 07:51 PM~11722174
> *America  :biggrin:
> 
> well today was a good day in K.C
> ...



LETS KEEP IT ON TOP. TTT FOR K.C.




LETS SEE SOME PICS :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 28 2008, 07:51 PM~11722174
> *America  :biggrin:
> 
> well today was a good day in K.C
> ...




PLEASE BRING THIS MAN SOMETHING TO DRINK NEXT WEEK, KEEP HIM OUT OF MY CUP


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 28 2008, 06:56 PM~11722224
> *PLEASE BRING THIS MAN SOMETHING TO DRINK NEXT WEEK, KEEP HIM OUT OF MY CUP
> *


i was just making sure you dont drink and drive :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 28 2008, 07:58 PM~11722243
> *i was just making sure you dont drink and drive  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 28 2008, 07:00 PM~11722262
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Great job Paradise and Majestics...good show, good times :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

man i just got done washing all my pretty hair off and realized how bad im sunburned :uh:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

PICS!


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 28 2008, 06:31 PM~11722526
> *PICS!
> *


x100000000000


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I would like to thank everyone and every club that came out.It seemed like a good turnout,with some really nice rides.The hopp was also good.Hope everybody makes it home safe and can make it back next week.Will post some pics up tomarrow,i'm to fucking tied to do that stuff tonight.

And A big thanks to Paradise and all there members for doing this with us and for all the help .


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

thanks again to majestics and paradise 
and everybody else keeping it to the good

sorry not all cars fit the picture .. i let my little big man do the small camera work 

http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q57/ice...se%20show%2008/


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 28 2008, 09:39 PM~11724352
> *I would like to thank everyone and every club that came out.It seemed like a good turnout,with some really nice rides.The hopp was also good.Hope everybody makes it home safe and can make it back next week.Will post some pics up tomarrow,i'm to fucking tied to do that stuff tonight.
> 
> And A big thanks to Paradise and all there members for doing this with us and for all the help .
> *


damn i hate we missed it :angry: :angry: i know everyone knows by now what happened to our dually... 12 hours to the minute sitting on gas station lot trying to get it going. drove to columbia to get a fuel pump. after serching all of columbia the closest one we could find was in BLUE SPRINGS MO. at the cost of $400.00 :angry: 2 hours up 2hours back. now its 3:25 pm worked on it and still could'nt get it going because the security system shut down it. we had midwest swang stop by on his way home to see if he could help. he hooked up his scaner and no codes were stored. so he played with it for a while until a GMC mechanic stop by to help. this dude did everything under the sun and found that the pump under the planitarium was bad.....nothing else for us to do but unload the cars and drive them 2 hours back to st. louis.. now we have to have the truck towed back and the trailor too. and plus the truck repaired and vegas is next week. i guess i'm done with the road trips for the year


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzack_@Sep 27 2008, 03:41 PM~11715634
> *We all togethter now.  Majestics, Down 4 Life & Paradise Showin Soliderity for the big show tomorrow. Come out and see!!!
> For all party goers we plan to meet at joshua's off of 71 hwy at 8:30 p.m and move the party to Paddy O'quiglys on Woods Chapel.
> 
> ...


AFTER SEEING THIS PICTURE IT MAKE THINGS A LOT BETTER FOR ME.....KC UNITY I HOPE YALL CAN MAKE IT WORK THAT WAY MISSOURI CAN TERRORIZE THE MIDWEST IN 2009 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

allright, now everybody shake off them hangovers :420: and get ready for mext weekend :cheesy:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

that picture is hella tight. real KC OG's...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 28 2008, 04:02 AM~11717467
> *fuckin pussies...this is bullshit...Dan or Fabian call me I got something to tell ya'll that the other people said..it's fucked up and you guys should not be cool... :angry:
> *


Thats how most of the shit gets going.But we done with that DFL and Majestics are done with that and the best 2 hopping crews in the midwest are now just gonna put it down for K C so the rest of the midwest is in trouble. :0 :0 :0 


And thanks for coming out spanky hope you all had a good time.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 29 2008, 02:33 PM~11726421
> *allright, now everybody shake off them hangovers :420: and get ready for mext weekend :cheesy:
> *


See everyone there,and this time i'm gonna wait for the day of the show to drink not the night before.  Shit i felt sick most of the day yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Some pics ice64berg from stl took.
http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q57/ice...se%20show%2008/
[/quote]


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2008, 07:47 AM~11726519
> *Thats how most of the shit gets going.But we done with that DFL and Majestics are done with that and the best 2 hopping crews in the midwest are now just gonna put it down for K C so the rest of the midwest is in trouble. :0  :0  :0
> And thanks for coming out spanky hope you all had a good time.
> *


 :thumbsup: DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks to Majestics and Paradise for a good show :thumbsup:

My car is on the third page, 3rd row down, 1st car in the row of the pics Iceberg 64 has in his post. Its the light briar brown 84 cutlass. Anyway my friend had his bike parked in front of it later on in the day so I don't know if anybody got any pics of it. It was a blue and white 2006 Suzuki GSXR. When we all walked up to the hop it got stolen. I know its probably his fault for leaving the keys in or around it but if anyone seen, heard or knows anything about it please let me know. I know its a shot in the dark and I'm not placing blame on anyone cause I know shit happens. I'm just helping a friend out. Once again it was a good show and we plan on returning next sunday  Thanks, this is Sanchez.....


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Great show!!! I appreciate you guys havng us out! It was nice putting some faces with names (Screen Names) and shootin the shit! Cant wait until next year! Thanks again fellas :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

first show i have been to in 5 years really enjoyed it cant wait for next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

had a great time yesterday...anything and everything that could happen tried to keep us from coming but we ended up making it...hopefully this thing will continue and we can bring more cars next year...gonna need a bigger spot soon though if it does continue...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2008, 09:47 AM~11726519
> *Thats how most of the shit gets going.But we done with that DFL and Majestics are done with that and the best 2 hopping crews in the midwest are now just gonna put it down for K C so the rest of the midwest is in trouble. :0  :0  :0
> And thanks for coming out spanky hope you all had a good time.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Sep 29 2008, 11:38 AM~11727243
> *Thanks to Majestics and Paradise for a good show :thumbsup:
> 
> My car is on the third page, 3rd row down, 1st car in the row of the pics Iceberg 64 has in his post. Its the light briar brown 84 cutlass. Anyway my friend had his bike parked in front of it later on in the day so I don't know if anybody got any pics of it. It was a blue and white 2006 Suzuki GSXR. When we all walked up to the hop it got stolen. I know its probably his fault for leaving the keys in or around it but if anyone seen, heard or knows anything about it please let me know. I know its a shot in the dark and I'm not placing blame on anyone cause I know shit happens. I'm just helping a friend out. Once again it was a good show and we plan on returning next sunday  Thanks, this is Sanchez.....
> *


Sorry to hear that the bike got heimmed up , He shouldn't have left the keys with it ! Even with that many people attending yesturday it would have been easy to score and just roll out if we all went to watch the hop and no one was watching his shit ! Many of us live in this area and we'll keep an eye out just in case bro . Man it was cool day sorry to hear this happened but take it as a lesson , dont leave your shit sittin ready cause we still deal with fools not willing to work for their own shit and are awaiting for us to be slippin!

SEE EVERYONE NEXT WEEKEND !


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

where were you at, I didnt see you???? lol..........


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

*man if anyone knows this dude...we watched this cat get a screwdriver to open his trunk(and then cover it back up with a sticker) and get out some armor all and spray his tires down...we was like wtf?!*









*there wasn't much to look at as far as bishes go but the homie Block found him 2 to take a picture with...lol*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Sep 29 2008, 02:34 PM~11729048
> *where were you at, I didnt see you???? lol..........
> *


I was There for about 2 hours , had my son he was being a pain inthe ass so we left ! I didn't bring out the Grand Prix yet waiting to get it painted as soon as that booth opens up brother :biggrin: !


Seen some old club brothers and i think i saw BIG TONY but i was heading out so i didn't get a chance to say whats up ! But that was the only hang out i got to attend this year but i pumped to get my shit done bro and i want to pick up an old school ! I should have kept the 79 Delta ! :angry:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2008, 09:49 AM~11726528
> *See everyone there,and this time i'm gonna wait for the day of the show to drink not the night before.  Shit i felt sick most of the day yesterday. :biggrin:
> *


man thats what i did last year before HOPTOBERFEST. drank way to much the night before and didn't get much sleep :uh: 
learned my lesson, to much work in running a show to kick it.

thanks for hosting a great show, had a great time. it was nice not having any responsibilities for once and be able to hang out with everyone.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL ! Now thats why i parked up in the grass ! I didn't want any of you clowin assholes posting up my shit for a free laugh LOL ! 










VS










Still not a show car but working off better then this kat ! LOL !


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

had a blast yesterday and well c u next year


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 28 2008, 10:39 PM~11724352
> *I would like to thank everyone and every club that came out.It seemed like a good turnout,with some really nice rides.The hopp was also good.Hope everybody makes it home safe and can make it back next week.Will post some pics up tomarrow,i'm to fucking tied to do that stuff tonight.
> 
> And A big thanks to Paradise and all there members for doing this with us and for all the help .
> *


Just wanted to say I really did enjoy the show the turn out was really better than I expected. Unfortunatlly all of the clubs in St.Louis couldnt make it because of a few problems, but we did represent for everyone in St.Louis the best that we could.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

some hop pics


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

i know tha broke down impala folks!!! he said a progress in tha making!! its self made ent. here the car show was great... yall rocked it out.... im one of tha chics that had a body out there me and my gurls...man tha gurls sho wasnt nothin to look at washin cars they needed me and my ladies!!


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 29 2008, 02:56 PM~11729252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 29 2008, 11:49 AM~11728559
> *had a great time yesterday...anything and everything that could happen tried to keep us from coming but we ended up making it...hopefully this thing will continue and we can bring more cars next year...gonna need a bigger spot soon though if it does continue...
> 
> 
> ...


THX FOR COMING OUT DOGG ....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SELFMADEENT_@Sep 29 2008, 08:32 PM~11732567
> *
> *


and those the ones he took pics with...


----------



## Malibuzack (Sep 24, 2003)

Big thanks to everyone that came out.


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzack_@Sep 29 2008, 08:36 PM~11733236
> *Big thanks to everyone that came out.
> *


No doubt we had a great time. Its been a while since I been to a show, but this was very nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks to all for the compliments on the show heath and his members and we worked alot on it,next year will be bigger for sure.


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

YOU SHO RIGHT!!! WELL BE POSTIN OURS SOON!! ON HERE AND MYSPACE WHICH IS UNDER THA EMAIL [email protected].... i promoted tha show on my myspace. i do promotions productions and management we should set up a concert to!!


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2008, 09:41 PM~11734070
> *Thanks to all for the compliments on the show heath and his members and we worked alot on it,next year will be bigger for sure.
> *


nice show you guys are some good hostS :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STL.CLOWNIN_@Sep 30 2008, 01:00 AM~11735627
> *nice show you guys are some good hostS :biggrin:
> *


thanks.
:biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Sep 29 2008, 05:54 PM~11732203
> *some hop pics
> 
> 
> ...


hop looks real good,good to see everybody getting along.


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Sep 29 2008, 05:54 PM~11732203
> *some hop pics
> 
> 
> ...


who got the hop what car was the highest,what it do? :biggrin: :biggrin:  
from the pics it look like the white mc was doing good.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

cold booded won double pump hop and i believe down for life got the single pump hop


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> cold booded won double pump hop and i believe down for life got the single pump hop
> [/quote
> 
> what they hit?how high?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

you guys ready for this one now?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone have any accumes for sale in KC ?


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 1 2008, 12:29 PM~11750576
> *cold booded won double pump hop and i believe down for life got the single pump hop
> *


not what I was told D4L WON DOUBLE AND SINGLE PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 1 2008, 11:38 PM~11756274
> *not what I was told D4L WON DOUBLE AND SINGLE PUMP :biggrin:
> *


I believe you are correct there.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

It was a good time. Good job on the show Majestics and Paradise. :thumbsup:


Single









Double


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

C:\Documents and Settings\Joy\My Documents\My Pictures\car show
C:\Documents and Settings\Joy\My Documents\My Pictures\car show
C:\Documents and Settings\Joy\My Documents\My Pictures\car show
C:\Documents and Settings\Joy\My Documents\My Pictures\car show
C:\Documents and Settings\Joy\My Documents\My Pictures\car show
C:\Documents and Settings\Joy\My Documents\My Pictures\car show
C:\Documents and Settings\Joy\My Documents\My Pictures\car show

some of tha pics self made ent took at tha car show


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

how do i embed my pics?


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=10441749


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 01:39 PM~11758206
> *It was a good time.    Good job on the show Majestics and Paradise.  :thumbsup:
> Single
> 
> ...


alright maybe cold blooded got second then .. i thought i membered cb getting a trophy ..but now that i think about it i remember the blue monte getting a trophy too ..


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 07:39 AM~11758206
> *It was a good time.    Good job on the show Majestics and Paradise.  :thumbsup:
> Single
> 
> ...


ahhh hot fire lol good job :biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SELFMADEENT_@Oct 2 2008, 08:48 AM~11758662
> *how do i embed my pics?
> *


Goto ADD REPLY then click Image Uploader. witch is located to the left of reply box


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SELFMADEENT_@Sep 29 2008, 10:43 PM~11734095
> * YOU SHO RIGHT!!! WELL BE POSTIN OURS SOON!! ON HERE AND MYSPACE WHICH IS UNDER THA EMAIL [email protected].... i promoted tha show on my myspace. i do promotions productions and management we should set up a concert to!!
> *


YOU COMIN OUT TO HOPTOBERFEST THIS SUNDAY, SAME PARK, ALL DAY.

COME HOLLER AT ME I WILL BE D.J.ing ALL DAY, I'VE GOT SOME IDEAS :biggrin: 

ASK FOR BOONE AKA DJ. DVL


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Pictures from the Majestics/Paradise Show in Kansas City. Good times, Good people. Both clubs were great hosts to all of us that came over from St Louis. We look foward to seeing you all at Black Sunday.

The GOODTIMES boys from Kansas. Dewey, Purple Haze, Tweedy and crew. 








KC Majestics lineup looking clean.








DC from 314 with the most beautiful girl at the show.








Domino Effect knocking down the competition.








Xavier representing St Louis and Low 4 Life on the stick.








The cleanest Elco in the park.








Ghetto Dreams and Playtime St Louis








Them Cold Blooded boys came down from Nebraska and put in down hard.








Playtime and Low 4 Life showing love in KC.








Dirty came in from Dallas to support his brothers from KC.








Dan showed up in time to hop HOT FIRE - Down IV Life.








Xavier getting the Cutlass ready for the show.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

good looking pics


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 04:38 AM~11756274
> *not what I was told D4L WON DOUBLE AND SINGLE PUMP :biggrin:
> *


Yeah they took both classes street single and double rad. There was suppossed to be 2 more classes but there wasn't enough hoppers there.
majestics wasn't included in the hop since we put on the show.
The real sad thing here is that it seems like hopping is dieing off in the midwest,at everyshow there are less and less hoppers,to much money in it i guess.It's way easyer to buy 22's and just roll.But we have to bring it back everyone,putting in that hard work is what gets you and your club known.  agian it was a cool show thanks to everyone that came out.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2008, 10:32 PM~11764821
> *Yeah they took both classes street single and double rad.  There was suppossed to be 2 more classes but there wasn't enough hoppers there.
> majestics wasn't included in the hop since we put on the show.
> The real sad thing here is that it seems like hopping is dieing off in the midwest,at everyshow there are less and less hoppers,to much money in it i guess.It's way easyer to buy 22's and just roll.But we have to bring it back everyone,putting in that hard work is what gets you and your club known.  agian it was a cool show thanks to everyone that came out.
> *



I dunno, might be a new one next summer... :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Oct 3 2008, 03:42 AM~11764923
> *I dunno, might be a new one next summer... :0
> *


I'm heard from a few about plans for next year ,you and others.I hope thats true 15 cars hopping at the shows next year would be bad ass. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

sneak peek at the new rollin,my lincoln in chi town and the 314 64 we did the set up in,Not only one of the cleanest trunk around but it hits also. :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

TTT for some good pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2008, 03:16 PM~11768135
> *TTT for some good pics!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2008, 09:32 PM~11764821
> *Yeah they took both classes street single and double rad.  There was suppossed to be 2 more classes but there wasn't enough hoppers there.
> majestics wasn't included in the hop since we put on the show.
> The real sad thing here is that it seems like hopping is dieing off in the midwest,at everyshow there are less and less hoppers,to much money in it i guess.It's way easyer to buy 22's and just roll.But we have to bring it back everyone,putting in that hard work is what gets you and your club known.  agian it was a cool show thanks to everyone that came out.
> *


Dont worry 314 Gateway Ridaz will have 2 brand new hoppers out this spring. We do have to bring this back.


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2008, 10:03 PM~11765136
> *sneak peek at the new rollin,my lincoln in chi town and the 314 64 we did the set up in,Not only one of the cleanest trunk around but it hits also. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y
> *


Yes it does hit! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Sep 2 2008, 10:19 AM~11497190
> *chris,
> i am going  to get a new shirt for you.
> :biggrin:
> ...


WHAT ABOUT ME .... IVE ASKED NICELY FOR A WHILE NOW.....   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Oct 2 2008, 08:16 PM~11764000
> *Pictures from the Majestics/Paradise Show in Kansas City.  Good times, Good people.  Both clubs were great hosts to all of us that came over from St Louis.  We look foward to seeing you all at Black Sunday.
> 
> The GOODTIMES boys from Kansas. Dewey, Purple Haze, Tweedy and crew.
> ...


Hector I need you to e mail me these pics and the other pics with the girls in the 64. My e mail id [email protected]


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Oct 2 2008, 09:16 PM~11764000
> *Pictures from the Majestics/Paradise Show in Kansas City.  Good times, Good people.  Both clubs were great hosts to all of us that came over from St Louis.  We look foward to seeing you all at Black Sunday.
> 
> The GOODTIMES boys from Kansas. Dewey, Purple Haze, Tweedy and crew.
> ...


thanks homie it was good meeting u guys and 314 boys at the show :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

GOODTIMES will be there next year with at least 6 cars and 1 maybe 2 hoppers i think this will be alot bigger next year might have to look for a bigger location


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2008, 10:32 PM~11764821
> *Yeah they took both classes street single and double rad.  There was suppossed to be 2 more classes but there wasn't enough hoppers there.
> majestics wasn't included in the hop since we put on the show.
> The real sad thing here is that it seems like hopping is dieing off in the midwest,at everyshow there are less and less hoppers,to much money in it i guess.It's way easyer to buy 22's and just roll.But we have to bring it back everyone,putting in that hard work is what gets you and your club known.  agian it was a cool show thanks to everyone that came out.
> *


Its the economy bro..Times are hard.People are loosing their jobs left and right nowadays..


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

i dont see the upload image thing....second yes i will be there bright and early so well catch up with you boone!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

another cool show big ups to boone and everyone that made it out.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 5 2008, 08:54 PM~11785627
> *another cool show big ups to boone and everyone that made it out.
> *


THANKS ALOT FOR COMING OUT. LETS KEEP WORKING THIS THING OUT AND NOT LET A FEW BAD APPLES SPOIL THE BUNCH.

THANKS ALOT TO MAJESTICS AND PARADISE FOR COMING OUT.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 6 2008, 02:02 AM~11785700
> *THANKS ALOT FOR COMING OUT. LETS KEEP WORKING THIS THING OUT AND NOT LET A FEW BAD APPLES SPOIL THE BUNCH.
> 
> THANKS ALOT TO MAJESTICS AND PARADISE FOR COMING OUT.
> *


I hear ya 1 minute everything is cool the next everyone is tripping.It's about cars,all the rest is bullshit,period.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 5 2008, 09:05 PM~11785729
> *I hear ya 1 minute everything is cool the next everyone is tripping.It's about cars,all the rest is bullshit,period.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

these pics are from the hoptoberfest but all majestic cars!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

More pics.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

Majestics & Paradise C. C. put it down for KC.........


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

*ok guys are you ready to roll down to Springfield

If you plan to come please post in the thread and let people know your coming*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 8 2008, 02:39 AM~11806759
> *ok guys are you ready to roll down to Springfield
> 
> If you plan to come please post in the thread and let people know your coming
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 8 2008, 11:12 PM~11818278
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt


----------

